# WTB: 03 A6 Quatto LED with Projector Headlights



## Irlandisch (Nov 21, 2010)

Title is self explainitory. I have a 03 A6 2.7 Bi turbo and im looking for the new headlights with the LED's that will fit my car.


----------



## monkeytronic (Oct 5, 2009)

Irlandisch said:


> Title is self explainitory. I have a 03 A6 2.7 Bi turbo and im looking for the new headlights with the LED's that will fit my car.


Unless you are talking about either replacing your '03 2.7T's incandescent turn signal bulbs with LEDs, replacing the entire headlight assemblies with some aftermarket projector + LED units or grafting newer C6 projector + LED headlights onto a C5 like your '03 2.7T, there are no OE C5 headlights that employ LEDs at all.


----------



## jrsupaproduca (Oct 9, 2010)

monkeytronic said:


> Unless you are talking about either replacing your '03 2.7T's incandescent turn signal bulbs with LEDs, replacing the entire headlight assemblies with some aftermarket projector + LED units or grafting newer C6 projector + LED headlights onto a C5 like your '03 2.7T, there are no OE C5 headlights that employ LEDs at all.


from what i hear, is it true that the after market headlights trigger that MIL light? due to the auto leveling function?


----------

